# Prostatakrebs > Veranstaltungshinweise und Verbandsarbeit >  24.2.08 Berlin, Krebskongress, Aktionstag

## Josef

*28.   Deutscher Krebskongress Berlin 2008*
      *3. Krebsaktionstag in Berlin*    *Sonntag, 24.Februar 2008 - 9:30 - 17:00Uhr - ICC Berlin*  

Am 24. Februar 2008 ist es soweit, zum Krebsaktionstag, der Publikumsveranstaltung des 28. Deutschen Krebskongresses öffnet das ICC seine Pforten für das interessierte Publikum. Mit Expertenforen und Ständen wird die Berliner Krebsgesellschaft umfassend über die fünf Schwerpunktthemen Brustkrebs, Prostatakrebs, Darmkrebs, Hautkrebs und Lungenkrebs informieren. Das traditionell von der Berliner Krebsgesellschaft veranstaltete Forum Für Alle lädt Ärzte, Krebspatienten und Angehörige zum Dialog ein und gibt einen Überblick über die Höhepunkte des Deutschen Krebskongresses. Wichtige Themen wie Bewertung der Früherkennung, Prävention von Behandlungsfolgen, Nachsorgeintervalle und neue zielgerichtete Therapien sollen vorgestellt und diskutiert werden.

Im persönlichen Gespräch mit Vertretern der regionalen Krebsberatungsstellen, Selbsthilfegruppen, Sportinitiativen und Hospizeinrichtungen können Krebskranke und Angehörige wichtige Kontakte knüpfen. Mehr noch als zuvor geben wir den Besuchern die Möglichkeit, selbst aktiv zu werden. Auf Aktionsflächen bietet die Berliner Krebsgesellschaft unter der Leitung von erfahrenen Therapeuten Kurse in Kunsttherapie, Bibliotherapie und Musiktherapie zum Ausprobieren an. Informationsstände zu Themen wie Sport und Krebs sowie Ernährung und Krebs laden zu weiteren Mitmach-Aktionen ein.

Der Krebsaktionstag ist zum wichtigsten offenen Krebsforum im deutschsprachigen Raum geworden und verdeutlicht auf lebendige Weise, wie sich das Motto des 28. Deutschen Krebskongresses Wissen teilen  Chancen nutzen erfolgreich in die Tat umsetzen lässt.

*Programm* 

*09:30  10:00 Uhr*
Saal 3
*Eröffnung des Krebsaktionstages* 
_Kaufmann, M.; Kongresspräsident_ 
Schlag, P.M.; Vorsitzender der Berliner Krebsgesellschaft e.V.

Preisverleihungen:
Prix Pierre Denoix  Lebensqualitätspreis der Deutschen Krebsgesellschaft gemeinsam mit der Pierre Fabre Pharma GmbH Verleihung durch den Präsident des 28. Deutschen Krebskongresses Best Practice Award der Deutschen Krebsgesellschaft gemeinsam mit der Novartis Pharma GmbH Verleihung durch den Präsident der Deutschen Krebsgesellschaft e.V. 

*10:15  11:45 Uhr*
Saal 3 Berliner Krebsgesellschaft e.V.
*Expertenforum Brustkrebs* 
_Vorsitz: Prof. Feyer, P. (Berlin)_ 
Expertenrunde mit Fragen aus dem Publikum 

*10:15  11:45 Uhr*
Saal 4/5 Berliner Krebsgesellschaft e.V.
*Expertenforum Darmkrebs* 
_Vorsitz: Prof. Schlag, P.M. (Berlin)_ 
Expertenrunde mit Fragen aus dem Publikum

*10:15  11:45 Uhr*
Saal 9 Berliner Krebsgesellschaft e.V.
*Expertenforum Hautkrebs* 
_Vorsitz: Prof. Sterry, W. (Berlin)_ 
Expertenrunde mit Fragen aus dem Publikum 

*10:15  11:45 Uhr* 
Saal 10 Berliner Krebsgesellschaft e.V.
*Expertenforum Lungenkrebs* 
_Vorsitz: PD Dr. de Wit, M. (Berlin)_ 
Expertenrunde mit Fragen aus dem Publikum

*10:15  11:45 Uhr* Bühne Hauptfoyer
*Gesundes Kochen mit Johann Lafer und Cornelia Poletto* 

*10:15  11:15 Uhr*
Saal 7 Novartis Pharma AG
*Mehr Dialog bei Krebs - Informationsveranstaltung zum Thema Knochenmetastasen, Brust- und Prostatakrebs* 


*10:30  12:00 Uhr* 
ICC-Lounge Sanofi Pasteur MSD GmbH
*tell someone-Podiumsdiskussion zur Vorbeugung von Gebärmutterhalskrebs (HPV)*
mit Kampagnenbotschafterin Nina Petri und Experten
_Moderation: Dr. Susanne Holst_ 

*11:00  11:45 Uhr*
Salon 13/14 Berliner Krebsgesellschaft e.V.
*Workshop Poesietherapie* 
_Leitung: Reimer, A. (Berlin)_ 


*11:45  13:45 Uhr*
Saal 7 Roche Pharma AG
*Der zweite Atem  Leben mit Lungenkrebs* 
_Moderation: Dieter Kürten, ehemaliger Moderator des Aktuellen Sportstudios_ 
Ehrengast: Jörg Berger, ehemaliger Fußball-Bundesligatrainer

*12:00 - 13:00 Uhr*
Saal 4/5
*Podiumsdiskussion zur Darmkrebsaktion der Deutschen Krebsgesellschaft e.V.* 
_Referenten: Englert, G. (Bonn) / Riemann, J. (Ludwigshafen)_ 

Verleihung des Darmkrebs-Kommunikationspreises der Deutschen Krebsgesellschaft e.V. und der Stiftung LebensBlicke durch den Präsident der Deutschen Krebsgesellschaft e.V.
*12:00  13:30 Uhr*
Saal 3 Berliner Krebsgesellschaft e.V.
*Forum Für Alle Wissen teilen  Chancen nutzen* 
Wie sieht die Zukunft aus, wo liegen die Probleme?
Begrüßung durch den Präsident des 28. Deutschen Krebskongresses
_Moderation: Sybille Seitz; Moderatorin Gesundheitsmagazin Quivive (RBB) und ARD-Ratgeber Gesundheit_ 

*12:00  13:30 Uhr*
Bühne Hauptfoyer Roche Pharma AG
*Podiumsdiskussion zum Thema Brustkrebs - Moderne Therapien für Körper und Seele* 
_Moderation: Dr. Franziska Rubin, Ärztin & Fernsehmoderatorin Hauptsache Gesund, mdr, Leipzig_ 

*12:30  14:00 Uhr*
ICC-Lounge Sanofi Pasteur MSD GmbH
*tell someone-Lehrer-Workshop zur Vorbeugung von Gebärmutterhalskrebs (HPV)* 

*13:45  14:45 Uhr*
Salon 17/18 Berliner Krebsgesellschaft e.V.
*Workshop Musiktherapie* 
_Leitung: Steinmetz, C. (Berlin)_ 

*14:00  14:10 Uhr*
Salon 13/14 Berliner Krebsgesellschaft e.V.
*Workshop Poesietherapie* 
_Leitung: Reimer, A. (Berlin)_ 
Lesung: Nicht sprachlos werden Geschichten und Gedichte von Krebsbetroffenen

*14:00  15:00 Uhr* Bühne Hauptfoyer
*Gesundes Kochen mit Johann Lafer und Cornelia Poletto* 

*14:00  15:30 Uhr*
Saal 3 Berliner Krebsgesellschaft e.V.
*Expertenforum Brustkrebs* 
_Vorsitz: Wolf, M. (Berlin)_ 
Expertenrunde mit Fragen aus dem Publikum 

*14:00  15:30 Uhr*
Saal 4/5 Berliner Krebsgesellschaft e.V.
*Expertenforum Darmkrebs*
_Vorsitz: Prof. Schlag, P.M. (Berlin)_ 
Expertenrunde mit Fragen aus dem Publikum

*14:00  15:30 Uhr*
Saal 6 Berliner Krebsgesellschaft e.V.
*Expertenforum Prostatakrebs* 
Expertenrunde mit Fragen aus dem Publikum

*14:00  15:30 Uhr*
Saal 9 Berliner Krebsgesellschaft e.V.
*Expertenforum Hautkrebs* 
_Vorsitz: Prof. Sterry, W. (Berlin)_ 
Expertenrunde mit Fragen aus dem Publikum

*14:00  15:30 Uhr*
Saal 10 Berliner Krebsgesellschaft e.V.
*Expertenforum Lungenkrebs* 
_Vorsitz: PD Dr. de Wit, M. (Berlin)_ 
Expertenrunde mit Fragen aus dem Publikum

*14:00  15:30 Uhr*
Saal 7 GlaxoSmithKline GmbH & Co. KG
*Bedeutung des ErbB2 (HER2) positiven Brustkrebs* 
Bewertung des ErbB2 (HER2) positiven Brustkrebs aus ärztlicher Sicht
Was bedeutet der ErbB2 (HER2) positive Brustkrebs für den Alltag der Patientinnen?

*14:15  15:45 Uhr*
ICC-Lounge Sanofi Pasteur MSD GmbH
*tell someone-Rap-Workshop mit Sängerin Sookee* 

*14:45  15:45 Uhr*
Salon 15/16 Berliner Krebsgesellschaft e.V.
*WorkshopKunsttherapie* 
_Leitung: Loeffler, C. (Berlin)_ 

*15:00  15:10 Uhr*
Salon 13/14 Berliner Krebsgesellschaft e.V.
*Workshop Poesietherapie* 
_Leitung: Reimer, A. (Berlin)_
Lesung: Nicht sprachlos werden Geschichten und Gedichte von Krebsbetroffenen

*15:15  16:45 Uhr*
Bühne Hauptfoyer Roche Pharma AG
*Podiumsdiskussion zum Thema Darmkrebs* 
_Moderation: Dr. Franziska Rubin, Ärztin & Fernsehmoderatorin Hauptsache Gesund, mdr, Leipzig_

*15:45  16:30 Uhr*
Salon 13/14 Berliner Krebsgesellschaft e.V.
*Workshop Poesietherapie* 
_Leitung: Reimer, A. (Berlin)_ 

*15:45 - 16:45 Uhr*
Saal 3
*Podiumsdiskussion zur Brustkrebsaktion der Deutschen Krebsgesellschaft e.V.* 
Verleihung des Brustkrebs-Kommunikationspreises der Deutschen Krebsgesellschaft e.V. und des Social Commitment Awards durch den Präsident des 28. Deutschen Krebskongresses

*15:45  16:45 Uhr* Saal 4/5
*Expertenforum HCC  Prävention und Früherkennung* 
_Vorsitz: Prof. Scherübel, H. (Berlin)_ 
Expertenrunde mit Fragen aus dem Publikum
Prävention des HCCs: Fakten und Perspektiven Früherkennung und Diagnostik des HCCs Konservative Terapie des HCCs HCC-Risiko aus Sicht der Selbsthilfeberatung: Vermeidung von Angst durch Information, Prävention und Betreuung *16:15  16:45 Uhr* Eingangsebene
*Konzert der Sängerin Sookee*

*16:50 Uhr*
Foyerebene
*Abschlussworte des Präsidenten des 28. Deutschen Krebskongresses*

----------

